# 1st Timer Baffin Big Girls



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

First trip to baffin today. General consensus has been negative for Baffin lately, took a trip with Captain Black today, Baffin Bay rod and gun, we put the smack down on some big trout this morning. Fished 4 different spots, caught fish everywhere we went. (2) 27's, 26, 24, 23, and about 10 trout in the 18-22 range. Seemed very healthy overall to me. Captain Black posted our pictures on Facebook if you would like to see them. I don't have any yet. 

QS


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

*Additional info*

Wanted to add that everything was caught on artys, caught a flounder and a handful of drum as well. No keeper reds though. All trout were released except a few 18s for dinner


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

*Pictures*

Wanted to add, buddy went back to one of the spots we hit and landed a 30&1/2. First pic is the big girl


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

27"


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice flounder


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

Again


----------

